# les bons Pères



## simenon

Bonjour à tout le monde. 
Je trouve cette expression "les bons Pères" sans d'autres explications et je ne suis pas certaine d'en avoir saisi le sens. Le point de vue est celui d'un homme d'affaire, Hermantier, qui parle de son associé Hubert. Il croit que Hubert est un homme mou, qui manque d’autorité, qui "ne fait pas le poids". En ce moment il pense de lui confier un affaire risqué, ainsi qu'il soit responsable de l'insuccès éventuel. On ne sait rien (il me semble) de son éducation, de l'école où il a étudié etc.


> Dans ce cas, tant pis pour Hubert ! Est-ce que cela compte, un homme comme Hubert ? Abruti de bonne éducation, *décervelé par les bons Pères*, mais n’oubliant pas qu’un capital correctement placé doit rapporter 15 % ! Donc, aucune importance s’il est sacrifié. L’essentiel, en cas d’insuccès – autant l’avouer puisque c’est vrai –, c’est que personne ne puisse l’accuser, lui, Hermantier, d’avoir raté son coup


Comment faut-il entendre "les bons Pères"? Est-ce que cela signifie les prêtres? Ou quelque chose de plus précis, par exemple "les jésuites". Ou est-ce que je me trompe et le sens est un autre? Comment interprétez-vous la phrase?
Merci d'avance


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Comment faut-il entendre "les bons Pères"? Est-ce que cela signifie les prêtres? Ou quelque chose de plus précis, par exemple "les jésuites"


Oui, sans doute des jésuites.
L'enseignement catholique était (et l'est toujours) souvent dispensé par des jésuites.
Cf.: Éducation jésuite



simenon said:


> Comment interprétez-vous la phrase?


Hubert considère que cette éducation par des religieux l'a _décervelé_, c'est-à-dire qu'elle lui a enlevé  toute capacité de penser/ raisonner par lui-même.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup JCLaudK. Oui _décervelé_ je le comprends. Mon doute était sur la première chose, c'est-à-dire si en lisant "bon Pères" sans d'autre allusions à l'école etc on interprète = prêtres. Donc tu dis oui et, si je comprends bien ta réponse, tu dis certainemente prêtres et sans doute des jésuites.


----------



## Bezoard

Académie française :


> _Les bons pères _(parfois par antiphrase), les Jésuites.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

JClaudeK said:


> Oui, sans doute des jésuites.





Bezoard said:


> Les bons pères [...] les jésuites.


Il y avait (il y a) d'autres congrégations consacrées à l'instruction :
- les jésuites,
- les oratoriens,
- les frères des écoles chrétiennes.

Liste non exhaustive.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, mais on dirait plutôt _chez les frères_ que _chez les bons pères_ pour les derniers cités.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Exact ! j'n'y avais pas pensé.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup à tous les trois. Maintenant c'est plus clair.


----------



## Philippides

Je pense qu'aujourd'hui, il y a toujours un sous-entendu ironique quand on utilise l'expression "les bons Pères"


----------



## Bezoard

Sauf peut-être dans des milieux très catholiques.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est toute la  question du premier ou du second degré.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Les _ Maristes_ (de la Vierge _Marie_) sont une congrégation catholique très engagée dans l'enseignement. Ils sont beaucoup plus traditionnalistes que les jésuites, qui sont eux considérés comme des intellectuels (relativement) ouverts d'esprit (cf p. ex. les scientifiques jésuites pro-Darwin).
Et, dans les écoles, on parle de _pères_ maristes, non de _frères_ (ce sont les maristes qui, entre eux, parlent de _frères_). Tout comme un parent d'élève parlera de _père _jésuite et non de _frère _jésuite - à moins d'être jésuite lui-même.
_Décervelés par les bons pères_ me paraît (à moi du moins) plus correspondre aux maristes qu'aux jésuites.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bref, on change de chasuble mais on garde la soutane. Le résultat est le même => « Abruti de bonne éducation, décervelé par les bons Pères. »


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Bref, on change de chasuble mais on garde la soutane. Le résultat est le même => « Abruti de bonne éducation, décervelé par les bons Pères. »


Pas d'accord...
Si "décerveler" signifie "remplir de bondieuseries" au lieu de "préparer au monde", alors la réputation des écoles jésuites n'a rien à voir avec celle des autres écoles religieuses (maristes ou autres).
La "bonne éducation" des bons pères confits en dévotion de Simenon n'a rien a voir avec celle d'un Teilhard de Chardin, charlatan certes mais charlatan intelligent, voire brillant, scientifique et très cultivé (et très critiquable par ailleurs...).
Et c'est un athée, agnostique et libre-penseur qui parle (moi) - les jésuites ont toujours été vus, même à l'intérieur de l'église catholique, comme de dangereux intellectuels qui, loin de fabriquer de "bons chrétiens", leur enseigneraient des notions inutiles pour une "vie de bon chrétien".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> « Abruti de bonne éducation, décervelé par les bons Pères. »


Sauf méprise de ma part, la citation est de Boileau-Narcejac (_Les visages de l'ombre_, 1951), et la critique porte sur l'éducation dans les institutions religieuses à cette époque, aussi bien sur les méthodes que sur le contenu.
Il me semble que cette critique n'est pas totalement infondée.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Cette critique (appréciation...?) de Boileau-Narcejac est tout à fait fondée.
Cependant l'éducation jésuite procède d'un "décervelage" totalement différent de l'éducation religieuse habituelle de l'époque.
Tout comme certains pourraient juger que l'école Polytechnique _décervelle_ ses étudiant - peut-être, mais pas de la même manière que le collège Sainte-Marie-de-Fouilleuse-en-Vercors.
Encore une fois, je ne mets pas les jésuites sur un piédestal : je dis juste que "décervelé par les bons Pères" ne s'applique pas aux jésuites si l'on sous-entend "confire en dévotion".
L'éducation religieuse de cette époque (ou avant, ou après) n'est / n'était pas un moule unique. Mais l'éducation jésuite n'est pas vraiment représentative de l'éducation catholique largement majoritaire.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ces utiles précisions sont claires. J'avais un peu tendance à mettre tous les _bons pères _et les _bons frères_ dans le même sac. Merci.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nous allons tous les deux rôtir en enfer😱...


----------

